# Weight Loss and Gaining Confidence!!



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not sure whether I'm happier for you for losing the weight, or for doing so well with Amber!

You're both looking wonderful


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations on all the weight loss ^^ That's a huge step!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I feel great! I took her on the trails yesterday and she was a star!! 10 days until our show!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What kind of show are you doing? ^^


----------



## catabear (Sep 15, 2013)

You both look great!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Only just seeing this.

WHOOT on the weight loss fantastic, how did you do it?

The show must of been and gone, where are the updates?


----------

